# DIN Plugs and jacks



## jgarrett (Jan 7, 2008)

I need to find a source for mini DIN chassis mounts and plugs so I can switch my DRO between my mill and lathe. 4 pin would be fine. I have several mouse cables that I can use for the plugs but have not been able to find any chassis mount jacks.
Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks,
Julian


----------



## dwentz (Jan 7, 2008)

Spark Fun Electronics has 6 and 7 pins listed, I have used them in the past, and been very happy with their service. I have all my circuit boards made by them also.


http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/categories.php?cPath=53_91

Dale


----------



## SandyC (Jan 7, 2008)

;D ;D 

Hi you guys, I'm new here and based in the UK and I am known to BOGSTANDARD, ??? ;D  so blame him....He He.

A source for both standard and mini-din connectors in the USA is http://www.action-electronics.com

They do both cable and chassis mounted types from 3 pin to 8 pin and with mail Order.

Hope this is of some help.

Best regards.

SandyC. ;D ;D


----------



## shred (Jan 7, 2008)

Also look for S-video jacks-- they may be easier to find and fit the same (if you have the right 4 pins.. more than that will be trouble). If all else fails, you could whack some ends off mouse-extender or KVM cables.


----------



## jgarrett (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks!!! Both sites are new to me and look pretty interesting.
Julian


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 8, 2008)

Julian:
 Try http://www.newark.com/ IIRC they have a $25 min but check it out could be wrong if you want to do local radio shack carries the 9 pin serialconnectors. I just picked one up last night for a project /repair.they are a little pricey but good for one or two items and no shipping.
Tin


----------



## jgarrett (Jan 8, 2008)

Got some on the way from action electronics. About 12$ for a set of 4
Julian


----------

